# 2017 Diesel SCR problems



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

software. 
ignore it unless it goes into limp mode. 
consider keep driving and watch mpg and oil level. 
let GM try to fix occasionally or it at every oil change, on their dime, with a nice cadillac or corvette loaner/rental for you if you can swing it.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

eli said:


> software.
> ignore it unless it goes into limp mode.
> consider keep driving and watch mpg and oil level.
> let GM try to fix occasionally or it at every oil change, on their dime, with a nice cadillac or corvette loaner/rental for you if you can swing it.


It's a new car dude, that is definitely not something to ignore. It has warranty for a reason.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Hit them with a lemon law claim. Look up your state law on the matter.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would lemon law and get a buy back, if gm can’t fix in a reasonable period of time they need to buy it back. From my perspective a car is just a tool to get a job done, this car they don’t know how to fix, get out and get something else. I was lucky and had great luck with my gen 1, I don’t have time to deal with the problems your having.


----------



## yachtboy205 (Sep 11, 2017)

I asked the GM rep about a possible buy buy backend was told that when you apply for a buy back, the have 3 attempts to correct the problem. If they can't fix it GM would review your request for a buy back and then they would decide if your eligible or not.Also I live in SC and the lemon Law is applicable for the first 12 month or 12,00 miles. Go Figure???????


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dear OP yakboy, I wish you the best with your diesel cruze. If the car is annoying you excessively, you know you must trade/unload it asap. GM will likely agree buy it back or let you apply full price you paid to another vehicle, after they flub the third repair attempt, by their own policy, regardless of lemon law or drivability. 

Lemon law may require an actual drivability problem. Hopefully it won't get that far for you . 

Did you enjoy driving it before the error light was lit? 

Does it drive differently when/after the error/OBD light is on? 

Please do tell us what is the rental/loaner that dealer has provided, and how it all turns out. 

ps - here's more about my diesel stickshift cruze: 

My 2017 gave OBD error messages regarding DPF sensors recently, long after recall was done for DPF sensors. It happened while my daughter in law was driving the car and the messages persisted for a few days and I ignored it because its software that doesn't affect drivability and it disappeared a few days later. Weeks later at oil change dealer said no code was stored. 

My car is still under warranty but is nearing 36k miles. It sure is the DPF/SCR/DEF stuff which makes me more likely to consider the no-deductible 8/84 extended repair insurance but I doubt I will opt for any extended repair insurance. Local mechanics can deal with the DPF/DEF stuff if any issues after 36k.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

yachtboy205 said:


> I asked the GM rep about a possible buy buy backend was told that when you apply for a buy back, the have 3 attempts to correct the problem. If they can't fix it GM would review your request for a buy back and then they would decide if your eligible or not.Also I live in SC and the lemon Law is applicable for the first 12 month or 12,00 miles. Go Figure???????


I am not sure about your specific state law, however if the problem started before 1 year or 12,000 miles, then maybe you would still be eligible for a lemon law claim? I believe that the 3 attempts start with the first visit, not after you file a claim? Being that you have not had your car in a month and it has been in for repair 4 times for the same thing, I would say you definitely have a good case for a claim. 

If that is not possible and you do not wish to keep the car and/or continue waiting for a repair, you may try to work a deal with GM to get a Really good trade value towards another car. 

As for the trouble itself, it seems to be an unusual issue. I am guessing that is why they don't want to just change everything at once, that and cost of course. They are changing one part at a time to find out exactly what is going wrong, so that in the future the problem can be more easily fixed. Unfortunately, at the expense of the use of your own car. 

I hope they have at least offered a free loaner car?


----------



## yachtboy205 (Sep 11, 2017)

The dealer has been very good overall and they always provided me with a loaner. Right now I am using a 2019 Trax but I would still prefer my TD. Hopefully they can fix the problem and if not we will see where we go from there. So far no one at the dealer has mention anything about a possible buy back.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

There is a Federal Lemon law that will cover you, and lawyers who will deal with it and charge all fees to GM. I did this back in 2009 on a GMC truck with apparently impossible to fix oil leaks. As soon as the federal Lemon Law attorney got involved, GM offered a generous buy back. 

It is also possible your dealership techs are not very knowledgeable and it could clear in a few drive cycles once the computer calibrates to the new sensors and SCR. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## yachtboy205 (Sep 11, 2017)

2017


----------

